# Would S-189 Be A Good Sub For Wyeast 2206?



## Bribie G (20/9/10)

I'll be pitching a dunkel tomorrow and have S-189. If I do up a big starter with both sides of a repack from CB would that be a fair substitute for Wyeast 2206 Bavarian Lager?


----------



## vykuza (20/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I'll be pitching a dunkel tomorrow and have S-189. If I do up a big starter with both sides of a repack from CB would that be a fair substitute for Wyeast 2206 Bavarian Lager?




Munich dunkels don't tend to have much or any yeast character, so the S-189 will be just fine.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/10)

Thanks Nick, will do. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (20/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I'll be pitching a dunkel tomorrow and have S-189. If I do up a big starter with both sides of a repack from CB would that be a fair substitute for Wyeast 2206 Bavarian Lager?


Yes and no in my book. 
It will work quite nicely but for whatever reason it does seem that certain lager yeasts support malty characters better than others. S189 has always been super neutral to me, so it won't block the malt, but it won't support it either. 

I love s189 and use it for the sake of convenience with nearly all my lagers but for the best of results for a more malt driven style it wouldn't be the first choice to me. 

I've only used 2 other lager yeasts, 1 liquid 1 dried, so I don't have a wide range of personal experience but this is based on my results and also others feedback and beers.


----------

